# Introduction from a new LEAP patient



## KarenK (Aug 19, 2002)

Hello to everyone. I've been lurking at this website for quite awhile and the LEAPers amazing results inspired me to get my own test done.I had my blood draw last Monday and should be receiving my results soon (hopefully today). I am really anxious and excited about finding out what's giving me so much trouble.


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Karen,I've have been on LEAP since June 2nd and it has made a huge difference in my life. It is exciting to get those LEAP results. I was very surprised by mine. Are you going to work with a nutritionist or try to go it alone? We are all here to support you.Annie


----------



## KarenK (Aug 19, 2002)

Hi Annie,I am going with Leap's nutritionist. I have been assigned to Jan.


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

I am waiting for the phlebotomist to come and draw my blood-- I am very excited! I am doing it without a nutritionist-- I am a PE and Health teacher so I figured that I could do it alone!Ill keep u posted!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I am very happy for everyone...expecially the new Leapers


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

MISS YODA: _______________________________________"I am doing it without a nutritionist-- I am a PE and Health teacher so I figured that I could do it alone!" _______________________________________Hi. As your LEAP Big Brother and co-developer of the therapeutic protocols over a 7 year period one word of caution. Ok so maybe several words of caution.







As teachers you and I know the importance of following instructions with precision. So when you get your report, if you are going to fly naked without an RD trained in the protocol [which is sort of like being licensed to fly a Cessna but then going up in 747 alone in bad weather...you got a leg up for sure but jeez it has 4 engines and all these instruments!] YOU MUST follow the instructions precisely.Jeez, who has the gall to lecture teacher?







Not lecture...friend to friend...want you to succeed like evryone else that's all.Now, if you do NOT suffer any hidden IgE allergy, nor any pseusodallergies (which cannot be detected by any in vitro test, so the LEAP protocol is designed for an RD or MD to be able to isolate those, evaluate the reactions, then modify the diet and patient instructions accordingly "on the fly") you should be OK once you get past the initial phase of adjsting mentally to an extreme dietary change, and any possible withdrawal symptoms.BUT if you suffer any symptoms during the early phases of the diet this is NATURES WAY of telling you to GET THEE to a LEAP Dietician pronto as you may be experiencing things that require a trained therapist to manage for you.So while we discourage solo flight, you are correct that with your background and with the odds being about 50/50 that you will or won't suffer pseudoallergy or other problems, you will be capable of reading the whole book provided, and following the protocol precisely as it is provided.Be sure, though, and this I recommend strongly, to have ON HAND the phone number of a LEAP Dietician from the Client Services Dept. (ask Ethan DeMitchell for Jan's number...whay not go to The Top) so that you can consult with one immediately if needed.Forewarned is forarmed.







It is also good, just in case, to talk to Jan ahead of time and let her know you and you are flying solo but may need one or two consults along the way, so you and her can come to terms on how this would be handled if needed. "Anticipate or Be Damned" I was once taught by a wise man in my younger years...so I convey this to you along with my best wishes!!!







MNL


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi Mike-I appreciate your friend to friend warning, but I am still going to attempt to do this solo. Unfortunately, I do not have the money to pay for the test along with the dietitian, and my insurance will not cover this test. I am going to read each and every guideline in the book that is provided, and I promise that I will follow it to a "T". I have Jan's email address, and I will keep that handy in times of need. I will also email her today and give her the "heads up" that I am doing this alone. I truely wish that I could afford the extra money for the dietitian, and I know that their is no price to put on good health, but I cannot do it. It is a stretch for me to even pay what I am paying now! But I do appreciate the warning!I'll keep you posted!


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

MRYSGRL,The first week was not easy because my foods were so limited. The fourth day was the worse - I felt like I was coming down with the flu but after about two weeks I felt better and better each day. I would say that in general I just felt tired in the beginning - nothing too extreme in my case.How are you doing?Annie


----------



## KarenK (Aug 19, 2002)

I received my results last night.Reds: asparagus, candida albicans, dill, leek, mustard, and sesameYellows: acetaminophen, celery, clam, cottage cheese, fd&c red #40, grapefruit, mushroom, polysorbate 80, potassium nitrate, rye, saccharine, salicylic acid, turkey, and wheat.


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

Thanks AnnieL! I am glad it wasn't too bad for you. My digestive problems have worsened but I will figure it out.Karen, best of luck with your LEAP results. I am sorry you are sensitive to wheat. Its in SO many products. Whole Foods has a brochure listing wheat free/gluten free products they stock. Maybe your local supermarket has something similar? Best wishes.


----------



## KarenK (Aug 19, 2002)

mrysgrl,I am going to Whole Foods tonight. Thanks for the tip about the brochure -- I will be sure to look for it.


----------



## jess105 (Aug 6, 2002)

How much does it cost for the Leap testing?


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Go To WWW.LEAPALLERGY.COM and it will be on their website. It is around $700 but they have alot of insurance companies that pay for the bloodtest...Mine did


----------



## KarenK (Aug 19, 2002)

... but my insurance did not, so be prepared. To me, it was worth it, even if I have to spend forever paying it off my credit card.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Welcome to KarenK and Yodiss from a fellow LEAPer!It's always an interesting thing to see what everyone's reds and yellows are. I know when I looked at my list and saw zucchini I was like, doh! No wonder! And zucchinis are supposed to be GOOD for me! I was actually surprised at how few chemicals I was reactive to. I think that if you are used to following a regiment of some kind you could probably do okay without the nutritionist, although it was nice to have Jan that first few weeks. But hey, you do have the rest of us to bounce questions off of, right? Just remember, like Mike wrote - follow the directions to the letter and you'll do fine.annieL - you got the funky body cleanse on day 4, too, eh? Day 4 was the worst for me, too. If my body was ridding itself of poisons I certainly felt it. Thankfully it gradually got better from there. I think it took about 2 weeks for me as well. Anyway, good luck to all the newbie LEAPers. I'll be lurking......


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

HiWD40







and thank you for such a great welcome! I am so excited about LEAP







-- I had my blood drawn on tuesday, and I don't know how long it takes for the results to arrive







, but I can't wait! As for doing LEAP without the dietitian, I am a VERY diciplined person, and I am a perfectionist, so I plan on following everything to a T.If I have any questions, I will post them here, so many of you have such great knowledge of LEAP, so I am glad to be here!I'll keep you posted when the results arrive!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Yodiss...Sorry I been M.I.A. for a few days, I do understand the situation...been there....just want to amke sure that, like I said, you are forwarned to be real careful with the instructions. That's it...no doubt you can do it, as there are people who have been able to, the key trait which determines success is "strongly self-directed".You seem to fit the description.








OH yes, give it at least a week as more than just the results have to be prepared...they have to input your data and results and food preferences and dislikes into the proprietary program we have which will churn it all around and spit out your initiail eating plan. Then that has to be assemebled into the instruction book which is personalized for you, then all packaged up and sent to the dietician then yours goes (she has to have it first othersie she won't know what to do with you and you will have a bunch of info in front of you waiting for her to catch up).But its like that movie Field of Dreams...to paraphrase, in this case it has to do with da blood: "[Give] it and they will come".







Welcome to The Machine.







__________________________Karen, Question: "but my insurance did not, "Just curious, since we have over 300 so far that do pay for testing, including many physicians who bill through their own practices on a purchased-services basis for the testing. Sometimes there are certain claims with crtain plans that have to be done a certain way with submitting medical necessity documentation; there just are some plass (PPO and HMO alike) which will just not pay anything that is out of their own network; I am just curious about the procedure you followed. Did you get your personal MD to sign the order for testing and assign a diagnosis of IBS beforee you submitted the claim...did they not approve the units or the medical necessity...did the lab submit your claim or did you....and if you did, if it was kicked-back did you call us to see if we could provide something which could help...sometimes one might have to resubmit with some technical documentation...was your deductible for the year met...so many ways it can get sidetracked some permanent but some fixable.I would like to know, either here or you can email me, so we can see if there is any way we can help. Keep in mind, for everyone, that with Homecare Program testing the LEAP physician will not assign a diagnosis code, only a determination of whether testing is indicated or not based on your symptoms. We feel it is unecthical to assign a diagnosis code without a physical exam. This si the only reason that the univeraal rule of no reimbursement is applied to Homecare applicants.The way around that is to have your own orimary care doc sign it and hope your plan has out of netowrk benefits (many do) and deductibel is paid. Questions of medical necessity can be addressed with information the lab has submitted many times which can be provided to someone submitting themselves, so don't hesiate to contact Ethan Demitchell at LEAP and discuss any such maters with him (he coordinates the Homecare program)Anyway so long winded but interested, just in case we can help at all.ThanksMNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

ORPHANANNIE: ___________________________________"I felt like I was coming down with the flu but after about two weeks I felt better and better each day. " ____________________________________







That's so classic I think I will just quote you from now on as the standard answer to the "transition phase".Now a puzzling one.....sort of....from MRYSGRILLE: "My digestive problems have worsened but I will figure it out."Now this can be a good thing dependig upon the sequence of events and exactly when and how and what changed.FIRST,on the assumption that you are following the program given to you PRECISELY, and you are staying in touch with the dietician and she is aware of what changes occurred so she can follow up, can you tell me in a nutshell what you mean (what symptkms happened when...at what stage were you in or are you in) OH and please email me your identity so I know WHOSE file to go to the lab and pull so I can go over it with your dietician.As I explained in another thread, the protocol is designed to ISOLATE any kind of reactions that CANNOT be detected physicially by any "blood test yet" even the full battery of dtandrad allergy tests supplemented with the new MRT test used in LEAP....sometimes you get a type of reaction which is localized in the gut and does NOT involve the immunocytes through an "immunologic mechanism"...and may not involve them at all. So the protocl is designed to isolate out as many possible types of intolerance as can reasonably be isolated (for example people don't realize that Stephaninis work in Italy showed that at least 8% or so of IBS patients DO have actual IgE food allergy which is undiagnosed)...thats a frequency of 8/100 so its low...BUT if you are one of those 8 people you do not CARE about the damn statistics that evryone brushes you off with...you care about not getting a belly ache.Anyway thats why we are here...some cases are easy and some are like rocket science...but all are doable with the right effort.Fill me in as you like, either here or privately by email so I can make sure all my folks are on track with you.thanksMNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

KAREN:I am going to sit back and see if anyone asks the semi-obvious question that the results you posted begs to be asked....How's that for a prompt of "what the heck is he talking about?"







MNL


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks for the input, Mike! I can't wait for my results!!!! I promise I will make you proud-- I will stick to it 100percent and follow it EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KarenK (Aug 19, 2002)

Mike,Thanks for your response. I will email you separately about the insurance matter.So, what the heck are you talking about? Is it about the Candida? Because I do have a question for you about that....Everything else in the MRT test is a food or food additive. Why does LEAP test for Candida albacans when it is not added to food?


----------



## 5064 (Jun 24, 2001)

I have not been on this site in a while. What is LEAP? I never heard of it. Can you explain it to me. I have IBS-C and it rules my life. My symptoms are gas and bloating. I don't know what to eat. I can eat something one day and be fine and then eat that same thing a week later and feel terrible. Please help.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

C7 EXPLOSIVE:LEAP is a proprietary Disease Management/Symptom reduction progrma for persosn with IBS symptoms (primarily with a diarrheic component).However, your symptoms sound relatively mild and you may be able to sort them out and manage them on your own with a little guidance on how to do so.I recommend these books first to learn about how your diet could provoke symptoms if you have been worked up by a GI Doc and he cannot find an organic problemIBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-h...9085785-1742301 "FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, Londonhttp://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...r=2-1/102-64875 08-3420903[/URL]There are a bunch of threads where you could read about LEAP to satisfy your curiousity:http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...pic;f=4;t=00028 6;p=3#000106[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=4&DaysPrune=30 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000286 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000285 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4;t=000331#00 0001[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000302 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000287 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000313&p=[/UR L]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=00029 3;p=2#000069 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000276 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000073 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000356&p=[/UR L] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=000320#00 0016http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4&t=000383#00 0010[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000126&p=[/UR L] http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=17;t=000033 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5;t=000363#00 0002[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1;t=028290#00 0001[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4;t=000335#00 0009[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=028290&p=[/UR L]http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=000353 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000389 ________________________________________KAREN:Great! You get the large Stuffed Teddy Bear for ringing the bell.The Cliffs Notes version is to check and see if a persons immuncoytes are reacting to candida, which they should not since it is normal flora.There is a relationhsip, not diagnostic but it raises suspicions, between soem degree of loss of oral tolerance (IBS symptoms) and candida related dysbiosis.A person who has a history of frequent "yeast infections" combined with an MRT result showing "reactivity" to candida may wish to discuss with their physician the value of checking for intestinal candidiasis as their immunocytes should be ignoring candida. If they are not...there may be a reason.If there is NO reaction then that reduces even further the possibility of condidiasis having anything to do with the GI symptoms.In my case (2) exacerbations of my IBS corresponded to (2) times I became reactive to candida. I was treated with aggressive antifungal therapy by an MD who practcies integrative medicine and my IBS symptoms (and candida reactivity) subsided back to their normative state.So it is used to see if there is a red flag possibly worth thinking about. Sometimes you get a person who is so obvious, that it is a female making frequent trips to the OTC antifungal isle at the pharmacy, and she has IBS symptoms and is candida reactive and yeast mix reactive both.







Now there is a real suspicion of loss of oral tolerance to yeasts maybe linked to a canida-related dysbiosis in the gut. Again it is not diagnostic...but it is like wetting your finger to be able to check a little better whther or not there is a breeze.MNL


----------

